# Cafe location available - Stroud, Cotswolds



## t0m (May 2, 2015)

Hi everyone

Am new to the forum, hello! I live in Stroud, Gloucestershire and was surprised by the dearth of quality coffee when I moved here last year. It's a foodie paradise, yet no good coffee in this town at all.

This opportunity just came up to open a cafe at a fantastic and huge new antiques and vintage 'emporium' that opened in the town. Attracts a great crowd and strikes me this could be a good opportunity.

Fancy a move to somewhere more rural? Check it out!




__ https://www.facebook.com/MaltHouseEmporium/posts/446876438815309



Am not connected to Malt House at all, just eager to see someone bring some good coffee to Stroud!


----------

